#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Kanpur 2011 Placements Statistics - Salaries & Student Profiles

## Saumya

Getting into IIT Kanpur is no mean feat in  itself, but perhaps, even    harder is what follows once you enter this  institute. This is testimony  to the   extremely competitive yet  challenging environment prevalent  here at IITK, given   the rigorous  academic curriculum along with a  seemingly endless roster of extra    curricular activities all through  the year, be it cultural, sports,  technical,   or even related to films  and media, and entrepreneurship  too.

*IIT Kanpur 2010 Batch Placement Details & Statistics--*

*IIT Kanpur BTECH 2010 Batch Placement Details--

*
*IIT Kanpur MTECH 2010 Batch Placement Details--
*



*IIT Kanpur OVERALL 2010 Batch Placement Details--
*



*IIT Kanpur 2011 Batch Student Profiles--*









  Similar Threads: IIT Kanpur M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | IIT Kanpur fee | IIT Kanpur placement IIT Bombay Placements Salary Statistics & Students Profiles HBTI Kanpur 2011 Admission | Cut Offs, Ranking, Placements, Fees, Intake & other Disc IIT Kanpur  gate cutoff 2011- Gate 2011 IIT Kanpur CutOff IIT Kanpur 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## Rock89

What about the Placement of Mtech CSE and there Avg Packages..

----------


## kevin786

i have the same question which ROCK89 has asked here..please tell me asap..

----------


## vrishtisingh

> Getting into IIT Kanpur is no mean feat in  itself, but perhaps, even    harder is what follows once you enter this  institute. This is testimony  to the   extremely competitive yet  challenging environment prevalent  here at IITK, given   the rigorous  academic curriculum along with a  seemingly endless roster of extra    curricular activities all through  the year, be it cultural, sports,  technical,   or even related to films  and media, and entrepreneurship  too.
> 
> *IIT Kanpur 2010 Batch Placement Details & Statistics--*
> 
> *IIT Kanpur BTECH 2010 Batch Placement Details--
> 
> *
> *IIT Kanpur MTECH 2010 Batch Placement Details--
> *
> ...



Quite beneficial information regarding pass outs  at IIT - K

----------


## kush jaiswal

can i know salaries of placements in iit kanpur

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------

i want to know salaries of placement in AE

----------


## Niamh Allan

With increasing competition among students in various fields, getting admission in top rated universities like the IIT –K has indeed become a tough battle that needs to be fought cautiously in order to emerge successful. I too would like to know the salaries of those placed in reputed companies who have passed out from IIT –K.

----------


## prash471

for 2012 , top 4 packages were 72 lac,72 lac, 63 lac, 63 lac by pocket gems and facebook respectively. The average for cse was around 20 lacs and overall average around 10 lacs. with above 98% placement record. Please upadate the old data.

---------- Post added at 02:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 AM ----------

for 2012 , top 4 packages were 72 lac,72 lac, 63 lac, 63 lac by pocket gems and facebook respectively. The average for cse was around 20 lacs with above 98%placement record

----------


## Deepak Kukreja

wts d avg ackage of m tech in mechanical engineering from iit kanpur??

----------

